# Radio Shack SPL Meter - Analog or Digital?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Which do you prefer and why? They have a great sale on the digital right now.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Most people on this site use the meter as a source for REW, so it doesn't really matter which one you choose.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

So basically the meter is just acting as a microphone? Would I just use a RCA to mini cable to connect to my laptop for REW?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Would I just use a RCA to mini cable to connect to my laptop for REW?


You're not allowed to use a mic-in, it must be line-in.

I guess you must have forgotten to read the sticky on that very subject......

brucek


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Back on topic, the Analog is prefered as some like the needle vs the digital, both are are not military spec performers but there are plenty of response correction charts to be had free online, I use digital and it works just fine.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

On my oppinion, Analog meter is easyer to read but this is the same quality.

JP


----------

